# Which is Top MVC Orlando Location?



## NYFLTRAVELER (Aug 23, 2013)

Which of the many Orlando MVC resorts is the top one?

Which has most amenities?

It's hard to find photos of these places online.


Thanks


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think that the Grande Vista would be considered to be the top one. It has lockoffs and some of the units belong to the Florida Club. It is really big.

A lot of people like Cypress Harbour. It has no lockoffs. It's maintenance fee is higher.

Harbour Lake has good water areas for kids.

Personally, we prefer the Palms resorts because of their location very close to Disney. They are older and do not have fancy bathrooms.


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 23, 2013)

Be sure to check the calendars for the various resorts. They are quite different and may influence your decision. They are in the Marriott weeks sticky FAQ.

All the resort maps are also listed.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Aug 23, 2013)

All of them are of a certain standard, and I like Grande Vista the best but it is getting older. The newest is Lakeshore Reserve. Harder to get into than the rest and with higher maintenance fees. They have access to the JW Marriott and Ritz Carlton amenities.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 23, 2013)

Lakeshore Reserve is number one hands down. If someone wants to make an argument for another they need to have stayed at Lakeshore. There really isn't even a close second. After Lakeshore you have Habour Lake for kids. Grande Vista is good all around for everyone. The Palms and Cypress Harbour are great too. You can't go wrong with any but Lakeshore is tops.


----------



## jcjl1 (Aug 23, 2013)

If you go by points, Lakeshore Reserve is the most costly.


----------



## UK Fan (Aug 23, 2013)

We like Lakeshore Reserve.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 23, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> It's hard to find photos of these places online.



Your best bet for pics is simply to Google  each resort (e.g. Marriott Grande Vista), then click on the Marriott.com/hotels.... link which will likely be in one of your top few search results.  When you get to the resort page, click photo gallery in upper right quadrant of resort website and you can see plenty of pics.


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree that Lakeshore Reserve is probably the best one. I didn't think of it because of never staying there.

If you want photos, I would go to trip advisor. For each resort they have professional photos and photos taken by vacationers.


----------



## TSPam (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,
Lakeshore is the only one with a lazy river and a slide. You also have access to the much bigger lazy river at the ritz (or maybe the JW. Been there but can't remember which is which) I found that the activities were not as great as at Cypress but that might be because it is a smaller resort. People were great and the villas were lovely.

The palms have access to the Marriott world centre which is great but there are not many activities and almost none at night.

All of the Marriott's are great but they do cater to different groups of people. Harbour Lake is particularly good for pre-schoolers and primary school age children but I find the villas small compared to the other resorts and while everything is close by it feels more cramped than the other resorts.

We will be in Orlando from the end of September until new years and are staying in all of the Marriott resorts except imperial palms and sabal and are staying at Sheraton resort as well. I will try to take pictures and really compare the resorts to each other in this short period of time.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 24, 2013)

Grande Vista has a lot of fans, but I think it is rather ordinary.  Decent, but nothing special.  My favorites are Lakeshore Reserve and Sabal Palms.  There are probably TUGGERs who are fans of each Orlando resort.  I would be least likely to go back to Royal Palms because its location on the World Center property is not as good as Sabal Palms.  All seven MVCI Orlando resorts nice.


----------



## javabean (Aug 24, 2013)

If you google the name of a property and then hit "images" on the menu bar you will see plenty of photos, although some may be misrepresented. Also, if you go to tripadvisor.com you can look at photos of each property there. Thirdly, if you do a search here on TUG you can find links to many shots of properties that Tuggers have shared. You can also do a Google Earth "flyover" and view satellite views which will give you an overview of the entire resort complex. If you have a friend who is an MVCI owner you might be able to borrow their password and view the resort maps for each location that are posted on the MVCI owners website. We are Grande Vista owners have stayed at Royal Palms and Cypress Harbor and have done a drive around at each of the other locations. As stated, all properties are different ages and have differing activity levels and theme focus but any would provide a great vacation.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you to all.

Traveling with small children (3 and 5) I like the resorts with the many pools and the activities including mini golf, kids center etc.

We will check them out next year.


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 24, 2013)

A big advantage for us of the Royal Palms is that it has elevators.

Sabal Palms does not, even though its location on the grounds is better.

Anyone with bad knees or small children will have a better vacation if they are not struggling up and down steps.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 24, 2013)

javabean said:


> If you have a friend who is an MVCI owner you might be able to borrow their password and view the resort maps for each location that are posted on the MVCI owners website.



Or, you can rely on your great TUG friends like dioxide45 who has accumulated all of the Marriott resort layout maps in one thread for easy viewing.  Click here


----------



## GregT (Aug 24, 2013)

The only one we've stayed at was Cypress Harbour and we thought it was charming.  It was an easy trade for us -- trading Worldmark to access it, and we were even going for Spring Break week.

If Orlando is going to be a regular destination for you, then it is easily rented or traded, and you likely wouldn't need a top tier trader like Newport Coast Villas to trade for it.

Just something to thing about -- many of us like to uptrade and Orlando is very accessible.   

Please note that I believe Lakeshore Reserve is a tough trade, but others are accessible.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 24, 2013)

The primary issue with Lakeshore is not that it is necessarily a tough trade. The problem is that there are so few units. If there are units available it is easy. When Marriott dumped there was no preference and little to zero TP filter. I grabbed a 3BR townhouse with a fairly poor non-Marriott trader. If an owner deposits then the larger units do have a time time making it through the preference. But large units still pop up suddenly without preference. 

With those ages I would go with Lakeshore, Harbour Lake, or Grande Vista.


----------



## n777lt (Aug 24, 2013)

Definitely depends on what you are interested in and where you are in life.  If I were a parent with younger kids and gparents who like to golf and trying to please everyone, Grande Vista suits the bill fine.  But Lakeshore Reserve has a classier feel because it is smaller, newer, has the JW/Ritz access, and the lovely grounds - you can even go kayaking in a stream on the property. When we go with family/guests, the 2nd full kitchen in our 2 BR unit is much appreciated.

I can't imagine which location teens would prefer, but that may have more to do with teens than the properties <g>.


----------



## jme (Aug 24, 2013)

Lakeshore Reserve by a wide margin. Quiet, beautiful, more refined in general. Upscale contemporary decor. Gorgeous pools. For some reason I don't think of the theme parks when I think of LR. Seriously, once there, no need to leave. 

Grande Vista is distant second....large resort, nice but more crowded, more kids. Cypress Harbour third.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The primary issue with Lakeshore is not that it is necessarily a tough trade. The problem is that there are so few units. If there are units available it is easy. When Marriott dumped there was no preference and little to zero TP filter. I grabbed a 3BR townhouse with a fairly poor non-Marriott trader. If an owner deposits then the larger units do have a time time making it through the preference. But large units still pop up suddenly without preference.
> 
> With those ages I would go with Lakeshore, Harbour Lake, or Grande Vista.



Available inventory is definitely the challenge. IIRC, this time last year there was a lot of fall 2012 inventory available in II. This year, there is hardly nothing. The inventory simply isn't there.

I have been watching for a MGV or MGK 3BR unit (and watching 2BRs also) and very little has become available at Lakeshore Reserve.


----------



## LilMsFoodie (Aug 24, 2013)

Lakeshore belongs in a little better class of property like Crystal Shores and Oceana Palms.  All were conceived during the property bubble.  Think of Lakeshore like a JW Marriott level,  Grande Vista like a urban standard Marriott.

Subpar choices on site for food at the Grand Vista, while two of the most respected chef driven restaurants are on the Grande Lakes JW/Ritz properties next to Lakeshore.

 Very good spa close by at the Ritz, etc.  Sad little spa at Grande Vista. 

I like the little executive golf course at Grande Vista but playing the Greg Norman course near Lakeshore is another super plus in our book.  

You will be spending much more $$ at Lakeshore and with small kids, they will just remember the great times in the pool with Daddy.  Your choice, your $$$


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 24, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> A big advantage for us of the Royal Palms is that it has elevators.
> 
> Sabal Palms does not, even though its location on the grounds is better.
> 
> Anyone with bad knees or small children will have a better vacation if they are not struggling up and down steps.



True, but Sabal has only two floors so half of the units are on the ground level.  And there is no view disadvantage there to being on the ground floor.  Sabal has more of a townhouse feel than the typical Marriott timeshare.


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, we stayed at Sabal Palms once and the units are really nice. I wouldn't hesitate to exchange into Sabal. I would have to request a first floor unit,  though.

It is in the same great location near Disney as Royal and Imperial Palms.

The free access to the Marriott Hotel is a valuable feature, especially now that the hotel has built the fancy new pool.

The shuttle from Royal had pretty quick service, but was still a pain. I would much rather drive, but am too cheap to pay the $25 fee.

When we were there, I didn't walk to the Hotel from Sabal, so I am not sure how far a walk it would be.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 25, 2013)

To stay at with a 3 and 5 year old I think Harbour Lake wins hands down- the pools are geared for the younger set, there is free miniature golf, great kids' activities, etc .he villas are very nice, even if not quite as nice as some of the others. The pools basically are an on site water park.

Lakeshore is reputed to be a much classier resort, and I am sure whatever you pick the kids will enjoy. I think you also need to consider if you are planning to use it as basically a resort to visit, or as a home base for the parks. Lakeshore is further from the parks, which may (or may not) be a factor you want to consider. So while it is the top resort in the area, what your plans are for the week may influence if it's the best for you.

In contrast Harbour Lake (and Cypress across the street) are a 10 minute drive to the Disney parking lot, a mile from Sea World, etc.- faster than taking a bus if staying on one of the Disney properties not on the monorail.

Since you've been asking a lot about traders- those 3BR MGV units have a lot of trade power, since size is a biggie in II; you can lock it off, or use the entire 3BR when trying for peak time/property trades. Since resale pricing is probably in the same ballpark, maybe others can chime in as to whether they feel a 3BR MGV/MGR unit will trade better than a NCV unit (assuming prime weeks reserved at both).

And, of course, the other factor- being from the East coast, with little kids, which do you think you'd be more likely to use?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 25, 2013)

We have not stayed at Lakeshore, but we have stayed at GrandeVista, Cyrpess and Royal & Sabal Palms.

Sounds like Lakeshore is more upscale while Grande Vista is gear toward the whole family experience. 

I guess Lakeshore would be rated #1 because it is the newest & the most upscale Marriott resort in Orlando where GrandVista is a solid #2.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes I am looking for best family suited but also clean and modern- not one of the older run down locations (if there is such a thing) with few amenities.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 25, 2013)

I am not sure any Marriott can be considered "run down". Are you trading in and if so what month(s) are you after?


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 25, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> When we were there, I didn't walk to the Hotel from Sabal, so I am not sure how far a walk it would be.



5 minutes.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 25, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Thank you to all.
> 
> Traveling with small children (3 and 5) I like the resorts with the many pools and the activities including mini golf, kids center etc.
> 
> We will check them out next year.



If you plan to spend much time at the Disney parks, then I highly recommend one of the Palms. These are very close to Disney, which will be a major advantage when traveling with small children. Your children will really like the pools (including one indoor for bad weather days) and activities at the World Center Resort. We own at Royal Palms and travelled their almost annually when are daughters were younger. We usually arrived at the Disney parks as they opened, and often went back to the resort for lunch and a pool break before returning to Disney in the late afternoon/evening. You couldn't do this at the resorts that are further away. Our daughters also enjoyed riding the World Center glass elevator that goes through the roof. There is a great health club at the World center as well as a smaller one at Royal/Imperial Palms (not sure about Sabal).

Although the Palms are older, they have been kept in excellent shape. Royal Palms second bedrooms are a little smaller than many newer ones, but that is the only negative I can think of. Although Sabal is closer to the World center, there is a free shuttle at Royal/ Imperial. We didn't mind the 10 minute walk when our kids were older. Imperial Palms has all 3 bedroom units, while Royal and Sabal are 2BR. The GM at Royal Palms has always been very helpful, and or friends/ family members who have stayed there over the past 3 years really enjoyed it.


----------



## Aviator621 (Aug 25, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Thank you to all.
> 
> Traveling with small children (3 and 5) I like the resorts with the many pools and the activities including mini golf, kids center etc.
> 
> We will check them out next year.



We have kids about the same age (now 4, 6, and 8) and as of this past Christmas, have been to ALL the Orlando resorts with them. The one they constantly ask about going back to is Harbour Lakes (with Lakeshore a surprising close second--they loved the lazy rivers and slides)


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 25, 2013)

*Lakeshore Reserve video*

Here is a promotional video I got from Marriott when I was considering buying before the crash.  Whew.

I suspect this video shows far more of what was planned for Lakeshore Reserve than what was finally done.  Maybe an idea of what it might eventually be...if the DC succeeds long term.  

https://vimeo.com/1327158

Brian


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 25, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Available inventory is definitely the challenge. IIRC, this time last year there was a lot of fall 2012 inventory available in II. This year, there is hardly nothing. The inventory simply isn't there.
> 
> I have been watching for a MGV or MGK 3BR unit (and watching 2BRs also) and very little has become available at Lakeshore Reserve.


 
I just checked to see if I could book into LR for 7 nights paying cash mid Feb 2014...all they had available was guest rooms, 1 bdrm, and the 3 bdrm (Townhouse). 

MOD rates not available for the time I searched.

Brian


----------



## n777lt (Aug 25, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Here is a promotional video I got from Marriott when I was considering buying before the crash.  Whew.
> 
> I suspect this video shows far more of what was planned for Lakeshore Reserve than what was finally done.  Maybe an idea of what it might eventually be...if the DC succeeds long term.
> 
> ...



Actually, the video isn't far off in appearance...I don't remember a sand-bordered pool area, and the water slide is definitely smaller than depicted, but otherwise, layout and style is fairly accurate, for a puff-piece. Note that the pink high rise in the background is the JW, not part of the MVCI property.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Aug 25, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am not sure any Marriott can be considered "run down". Are you trading in and if so what month(s) are you after?



No.  I am a new Destination Points owner and would likely travel to that area in a November, February or April (school holiday periods).


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2013)

n777lt said:


> Actually, the video isn't far off in appearance...I don't remember a sand-bordered pool area, and the water slide is definitely smaller than depicted, but otherwise, layout and style is fairly accurate, for a puff-piece. Note that the pink high rise in the background is the JW, not part of the MVCI property.



I don't think that is a sand-boarded pool area. It is the zero entry section. The color of the surface may look like sand, but it is just concrete. The slide looks about as it does now as size is concerned, though they built one open and one closed slide where the conceptual rendering in the video shows two closed tubes.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Aug 25, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Thank you to all.
> 
> Traveling with small children (3 and 5) I like the resorts with the many pools and the activities including mini golf, kids center etc.
> 
> We will check them out next year.



For the next couple of years, your children will LOVE Harbour Lake! Until maybe 12 yo. Grande Vista a close second especially if you like to play golf.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Aug 25, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Yes I am looking for best family suited but also clean and modern- not one of the older run down locations (if there is such a thing) with few amenities.



There are always newly refurbished buildings as part of rotation. Be sure to ask for them when you get an email from the resort or call in advance to secure.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just spent 8 nights at Lakeshore.  I liked it a lot.  The lazy river is a great idea.  The unit was very nice and upscale.  I do have a small complaint when it came to staff.  The bathroom under the slides was not kept clean regularly.  Some of the staff seemed like they hated the work and didn't care that it showed.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Sep 9, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Which of the many Orlando MVC resorts is the top one?
> 
> Which has most amenities?
> 
> ...



We love Lakeshore Reserve - we own there. As for photos I just uploaded a video to YouTube with a quick tour of our 3 bed unit and the beautiful view - not the best but we did the video in 2011 and only now decided to make a Youtube video out of it.  Hope you enjoy.

http://youtu.be/b2GViLWB3dg


----------



## TSPam (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the great video. 
We will be at Lakeshore the beginning of Oct in the regular 2 bed lock out. We love the lazy river. 
We were in the 2 bedroom special last December and liked that it was two one bedrooms. View was of the zip line course.
We look forward to a bit warmer weather though it was very warm for December last year


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 9, 2013)

We checked out of a 3BR townhouse this past Friday. We love Lakeshore and I know we are being picky here but we didn't care for the 3BR townhouse floor plan at all. I am not sure if they built all 3BR townhouses the same (there are eleven), but when you open the front door you almost run into the stairs going up. The stairs are basically a barrier between the living area and the kitchen. The 2BR townhouse on the other hand was very open and spacious feeling. Even though this was very large square footage wise, it felt closed and very weird downstairs. Horrible design that didn't make any sense to me at all. In a nutshell it's just a bad placement of the stairs.

I love the 2BR townhouse but I will purposely stay away from the 3BR version in the future. I am still not sure if it is all 2BR th vs 3BR th or if the stair placement has to do with being on the end of the building.


----------



## TSPam (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, 
We really like Lakeshore and the pool area and the outdoor living room/breezeway room is great
When we were there last December we met people who showed us their three bedroom townhouse.
I too found it to be dark and cramped at the entrance and the living area also felt kind of small. There was also no privacy for their deck.

I think that the high rise units offer a better set up and more privacy.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 9, 2013)

mjkkb2 said:


> Just spent 8 nights at Lakeshore.  I liked it a lot.  The lazy river is a great idea.  The unit was very nice and upscale.  I do have a small complaint when it came to staff.  The bathroom under the slides was not kept clean regularly.  Some of the staff seemed like they hated the work and didn't care that it showed.



I observed the same thing with those bathrooms this time around. I have actually always observed the "aloof" attitude with the staff at Lakeshore. I love Lakeshore and we are primarily DIY's but on two occasions with a prior visit we showed up to scheduled events only to find nothing there with nobody having a clue. One time it was sweet rolls in the kids room but the kids room wasn't even open. Tried to find someone to ask but it only resulting in them wandering off trying to ask someone else. Another time it was a kids activity that was canceled due to "nobody usually shows up". I was miffed by I tried to let it go. 

It's a poor excuse but I chalk it up to Lakeshore usually being empty with so few units so the staff get bored and lazy. It's still a great place but it's a timeshare and not the Ritz next door.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 9, 2013)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> We really like Lakeshore and the pool area and the outdoor living room/breezeway room is great
> When we were there last December we met people who showed us their three bedroom townhouse.
> I too found it to be dark and cramped at the entrance and the living area also felt kind of small. There was also no privacy for their deck.
> ...



The first thing my wife said was "why is the living room so small?" It probably isn't smaller than the 2BR but it sure feels it when it does not have an open connection to the dining and kitchen area. The extra square footage is definitely all in the extra bedroom. The master bedroom by the way is the smallest bedroom if you exclude the bathroom. The open balcony doesn't bother me but next time we will try a 2 or 3 BR in the main buildings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The first thing my wife said was "why is the living room so small?" It probably isn't smaller than the 2BR but it sure feels it when it does not have an open connection to the dining and kitchen area. The extra square footage is definitely all in the extra bedroom. The master bedroom by the way is the smallest bedroom if you exclude the bathroom. The open balcony doesn't bother me but next time we will try a 2 or 3 BR in the main buildings.



It seems easy enough to be able to decsern a 3BR townhome from a 3BR flat in an II exchange before confirming. The bar size fridge would exist in the unit details of a 3BR flat but not the townhome. I suppose you could do the same with the 2BR unit, though those 2BR dedicated flats have such a great location it would be good if there were a way to identify those from the 2BR townhome.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems easy enough to be able to decsern a 3BR townhome from a 3BR flat in an II exchange before confirming. The bar size fridge would exist in the unit details of a 3BR flat but not the townhome. I suppose you could do the same with the 2BR unit, though those 2BR dedicated flats have such a great location it would be good if there were a way to identify those from the 2BR townhome.



Is there no difference between the amenity list or is it inconclusive? There is a recent flood of 2BR inventory and it is all under preference. I might do some poking...

EDIT: You probably knew this but there is no difference and the II info is wrong. It shows one Queen bed in the second bedroom even though there are two. The difference would be the extra half bath but II doesn't show it.


----------

